# Constipation...



## mlfox (May 25, 2016)

Did you hear about the constipated chinaman?

His name was "Hung Chow"


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Or the constipated accountant? Worked it out with a pencil.


----------



## dgrose (Jan 1, 2018)

Or the constipated baker? He kneaded a poo


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Sorry but they are all crap jokes


----------

